# Somersworth...



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2010)

Less than 2 months away...


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 12, 2010)

bump, now only about one month away


----------



## Stardust (Mar 27, 2010)

This is a fun one~ [8D] star


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2010)

44 YEARS AGO I WAS.....YOUNG!!! WISH I COULD GO!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 30, 2010)

me too jamie ; ) in our dreams....
 maybe someone will do a cool [8D] video like rick did at the last glass show in philly that was almost like being there. star~*


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for posting , going to try to make it down if the weather is good, love see the displays of bottles


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 31, 2010)

Lets all pledge to keep our eyes wide open and look for lowlife bottle thieves. I hope there are none, but we should prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2010)

I've definitely got a table for the show... Hope a gang of you Nor'easter types can make it to Somersworth this year... Please stop by and say hello...

 Ron


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 7, 2010)

A really super show and it's this Sunday...make it to the show if you can.  There's always great bottles and a great turnout.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a few pics from '07 to get the ol' juices flowin'...[][]

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Window candy...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Flasks...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Sam's exhibit...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice shirt...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone seen this ol' codger...?


----------



## Stardust (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Bear great pics!
 now I'm craving candy [] in Somersworth ...
 I've seen all of you there. ; )
 STAR~*


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 9, 2010)

2 MORE DAYS!  Can't wait to see all that glass!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 10, 2010)

can't wait !!!!
 star~*


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 11, 2010)

Leaving for Somersworth at 6:00 am so I guess I better get some sleep. This will be a first so I hope the gps works as good as it's advertized. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Apr 11, 2010)

Ron, thanks for posting the Somersworth Bottle Show. The gps worked great and I got my hands on a nice Warner Tippecanoe. I got to see alot of nice bottles and met a lot of new people. This is the first time I've been to this show and it won't be my last. By the way, those are some great pictures of the show.
                                                                                                     Take Care,  Jim


----------



## bearswede (Apr 12, 2010)

Good to see you guys there, up & about and all...

 Unfortunately, for me, the temptation was too great, so I didn't look too hard at the bottles on other tables... Just don't have the scratch to wheel & deal anymore...

 Ron


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 13, 2010)

It was GREAT to see you all at the show.  I bought well.  I didnt set up to sell, was too busy selling burritos to the crowd.  I know every dealer may not have done well, but that looked and sounded like the best show I've seen in a while.  The room was full and active til after NOON.  And several guys I talked to sold really well.. Lots of dug stuff, fresh to the market too.  I saw a bottle I've never seen before, and I actually saw two of them, right across from each other. Both dealers thought they might have had the only one until then.

 It was a Schlotterbeck & Co Portland Maine Square med/druggist,  fairly common in amber, but these were cobalt/sapphire BLUE .  Maybe someone has a picture of one so I  know I wasn't dreaming?  Thanks for all who came, it's always a great group


----------



## hunter2000 (May 18, 2010)

*RE: wednesdays dig*

bitter quelle


----------

